# Extra special request for Warrior Pens



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I was just talking with Charlie and found out that several of his buddies lost("stolen") :hairout:their "bullet pens" to the Customs guys when they were packing them into the conexs for their return to the States. The were packing them so has not to lose them and end up having them taken away. Customs had no problems with them going into the country but decided they wanted them is my feeling.

Charlie is going to find out who all lost their "bullet pens" and if I can get replacements made I will hand them to our Warriors when they return in June. If anybody wants to join me they will be dropped off in front of the Alamo when they return from Iraq. Date to be determined. 

Anybody that can help give a holler and if you need some brass cases let me know and I'll get it to you.

Thanks


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bet we can fill the bill, Charles..Just let us know how many..and if'n you got any .308 brass on hand, brang it along with you when we hook up tomorrow and I'll get to work on 'em.. Got some other calibers on hand, but the .308 is my fav for the pens and that particular one is in mighty short supply right now......jd


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Got the 308's. Do you need any antlers?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Let me know if you fellas need anything, I'm getting ready to ship Jim some cedar anyway, I have antler pieces too if you need them.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks to 2coolers, I'm up to my *** in antlers. LOL... Anybody need any? Would appreciate the brass, Charles. Been out drilling out my remaining stock. I got about 15 rifle clips left.. Lemme know how many pens the guys want and I can order some more if needed..

One another note...Need some advice from some of you other cartridge pen makers. What do you use as final finish on the brass. I been just shining them up good with Brasso and moving on.. They look great then, but a buddy pulled one out last week I had given him about a year ago and it looked like hell...tarnished as all get out...as I would expect brass to do. A new appliication of Brasso has his shined up again...but there has to be something to put on the finished brass.. Any suggestions appreciated..


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Can you post up directions on how to build the cartridge pens?

I have some extra .223 some 30-06 I could make some pens out of.

OH Tortuga, I could use some Antler if you have extra.

Matt


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Matt...I can sure spare you a couple of racks of antler.. I think you hide out in Tomball. Do you ever get to Houston?.. If so, we could hook up and mebbe have a show and tell...If not, I can box up some horns and mail them to you..

I'll put up a little 'tutorial' for you tomorrow on how to prep the cartridges, if nobody else posts up directions before then.. I think the Warriors like almost anything with the cartridges... Cartridge/Cartridge...Cartridge/Nice Wood....Cartridge/Antler.. The cartridge/cartridge are a snap to make..just put two on the mandrel with the firing ends against each other and polish up with Brasso . You can use any 7mm slimline kit in them..I use the 'Funline' kits from PSI. The gold kits are inexpensive and the tip in the kits is almost an exact color as the brass..Some of the guys get bullets and drill them, but my way is easier..LOL.. You can get the rifle clips from different suppliers. I get mine from PSI (I think)..they have the whole kit with the rifle clip for about 3 or 4 bucks..

The antler part is just finding a big enough, straight enough piece of antler and cutting,drilling , glueing in the tube, squaring the ends...then turning just like wood or plastic. It is a lot tougher than wood so you gotta sharpen your tool after almost each one.Sanding and finishing is just like acrylics....

later...jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This was done last year.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=121264

You would be best advised to start out with 30-30 or 308's cause they just fit better. 30-06's can be a challenge. 223's have a very small dia bullet so they don't look right.



Fishnut said:


> Can you post up directions on how to build the cartridge pens?
> 
> I have some extra .223 some 30-06 I could make some pens out of.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

_I use 30/30 because it is about the same length as the 7mm tubes. Tortuga is right on with the antler being a bit tougher than wood, Also I found it better to use the antler closest to the tip to miniumize the amount of marrow and I can turn them smaller with out checking. I actually use #4 Light metal polish (white) I got from Lowes for the brass, it seems to last abit longer but the brass will eventually tarnish. Make sure you dont get any of the black soot from the polish on the antler or it will be black to. _

_Just my .02 cents hope this helps. When I get in some more kits on hand, count me in and let me know how many i need to get you._

_RA_


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

I just bought a lathe on Saturday and have already made a few pens and bottle stoppers. This is more fun than I thought. I would be glad to purchase some antler from anyone that may have extra. I was so anxious to try and turn one I cut up the rack from the first buck I ever killed. He wasnt a wall hanger by any means and I figured he would serve well making some nice pens for someone.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thank God for Bobby P...the 'Crystal Beach Wonder Boy'... 

I just spent the last half hour on wordpad typing up a tutorial and it ain't near as complete as Bobby's.. I KNEW I had seen a tutorial on antler/cartridge pens but forgot it was on 2cool..."Oldtimers disease" again. lol

Well , Folks....now you see how the Old Pro does it..

and you, oilman..Welcome to the 'basement' and the 'Vortex"....PM me an address and I'll send you some horns down in Victoria...only requirement is you gotta post up some pictures of your work...

Whew !!!!


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I have actually been turning some pens out but haven't posted many pictures of them so I am going to give this bullet thing a try. I've been fairly busy with some family issues so haven't had time to take any pictures of them.

I did turn some antler this weekend just for grins from a shed I found at the lease but it was not big enough to try a pen out of. It smells a little rank to work with but does polish up nice and shines well. 

I have a tumbler for when I reload so shining the brass is not a problem, if you want to send me your brass I will run it through for a day. 

I may try a .270 brass first after doing some test fitting that is the closet the size of the pen fitting.

Matt


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Texas T said:


> I was just talking with Charlie and found out that several of his buddies lost("stolen") :hairout:their "bullet pens" to the Customs guys when they were packing them into the conexs for their return to the States. The were packing them so has not to lose them and end up having them taken away. Customs had no problems with them going into the country but decided they wanted them is my feeling.
> 
> Charlie is going to find out who all lost their "bullet pens" and if I can get replacements made I will hand them to our Warriors when they return in June. If anybody wants to join me they will be dropped off in front of the Alamo when they return from Iraq. Date to be determined.
> 
> ...


Hey Charles, remember that .308 brass I had that wasnt reloadable? I still have it. Also, I just got my NRA pen made from .308 shells, and I would be honored to donate that as well.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Fishnut said:


> I have actually been turning some pens out but haven't posted many pictures of them so I am going to give this bullet thing a try. I've been fairly busy with some family issues so haven't had time to take any pictures of them.
> 
> I did turn some antler this weekend just for grins from a shed I found at the lease but it was not big enough to try a pen out of. It smells a little rank to work with but does polish up nice and shines well.
> 
> ...


Matt the 270 is just a hair small for the nib( the part that the end of the refill comes out of when you click it). When you press it(nib) in you will get a little hump. 308 and 30-30 don't have that problem. Just wrap the tube in some tape. If I remember right its like 3 wraps of masking tape to make a good fit.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Bobby,

I test fitted some the other night on some spent brass and the .270 seemed OK and actually a little loose. This is brass that has been fired and not resized so do you think that could be the difference?

I do not have any 30-30 or 308 but do have some 30-06 if that would be a better option.

Matt


----------

